# QemuX et XP Pro



## fentuz (18 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

J'ai mis QemuX  sur mon iBook G4 et installe XP Pro....

La bete est mega (giga) lente... J'ai mis 256Mo de memoire. Si J'accrois cette capacite, Est ce que ca va le bouster??? Sinon, Je me souviens plus ou faut aller pour alleger XP au max... tjrs pour  economiser du tps...


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2006)

Plus de mémoire peut aider ... Mais QEmuX n'est de toutes façons pas rapide. Et sur un iBook ça va sans doute ramer méchamment quoi que tu fasses. VPC est plus rapide semble-t-il.


----------



## fentuz (18 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> VPC est plus rapide semble-t-il.


 
C'est ce que j'ai lu mais il n'est pas gratuit... j'ai juste besoin de ca pour installer les cartes de mon GPS car les CDs sont uniquement compatible Windows...


----------



## dud74 (9 Janvier 2008)

Salut,
Pour moi ça marche très bien (encore que) mais j'ai 2Go de mémoire...
Sinon tu pourrais m'aider pour la connexion de mon GPS par prise USB? Apparemment mon Mc Book en est pourvu mais la version émulé du PC ne semble pas détecter ces connexions... 
Que faire? sachant que VPC n'est pas gratuit et que moi aussi c'est la seule utilisation que je vais en faire. Décharger er charger des fichiers pour mon GPS.
Merci pour les réponses.


----------



## ntx (9 Janvier 2008)

Sur un MacBook, donc avec un processeur Intel, il existe des solutions bien plus performantes pour faire tourner Windows : CrossOver, VmWare, Parallel et BootCamp.
VPC n'est d'aucune utilisité puisque ton MB est un déjà PC, pas besoin de l'émuler.


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Janvier 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Sur un MacBook, donc avec un processeur Intel, il existe des solutions bien plus performantes pour faire tourner Windows : CrossOver, VmWare, Parallel et BootCamp.
> VPC n'est d'aucune utilisité puisque ton MB est un déjà PC, pas besoin de l'émuler.



avec CrossOver (et voire Darwine) même pas besoin de windows.


----------



## dud74 (12 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous
J'ai télécharger la version d'essai de Crossover, mais j'ai toujours un problème de communication avec mes ports USB pour collecter les infos de ma montre GPS Keymaze.
Si qqn a une solution je prend.
Je vais tout de même essayer avec les autres applications citées, mais j'i comme un doute.
A plus


----------

